# [Microsoft][ODBC Excel Driver] Aktualisieren nicht möglich; Datenbank oder Objekt ist



## tekilla209 (25. Mai 2007)

Hi Leute,

ich will eine Ecxel Datei mittels JDBC ansprechen.

```
url = "jdbc:odbc:Driver={Microsoft Excel Driver (*.xls)};DBQ= "+file.getAbsoluteFile()+"DriverID=22;readonly=false";
Class.forName("sun.jdbc.odbc.JdbcOdbcDriver");
conn = DriverManager.getConnection(url,"","");
```
bei DriverManager.getConnection erscheint:
java.sql.SQLException: [Microsoft][ODBC Excel Driver] Aktualisieren nicht möglich; Datenbank oder Objekt ist schreibgeschützt.
	at sun.jdbc.odbc.JdbcOdbc.createSQLException(Unknown Source)
	at sun.jdbc.odbc.JdbcOdbc.standardError(Unknown Source)
	at sun.jdbc.odbc.JdbcOdbc.SQLDriverConnect(Unknown Source)
	at sun.jdbc.odbc.JdbcOdbcConnection.initialize(Unknown Source)
	at sun.jdbc.odbc.JdbcOdbcDriver.connect(Unknown Source)
	at java.sql.DriverManager.getConnection(Unknown Source)
	at java.sql.DriverManager.getConnection(Unknown Source)
	...

Die .xls Datei ist nicht Schreibgeschützt!
Was für ein  Problem habe ich also?
Und wie kann ich das beheben?
Bitte um Hilfe!

PS: Das ist nicht mit allen .xls Dateien so.
Die Datei die ich öffne enthält allerdings eine vernünftige Tabellenstruktur (sollte also gehen)


----------

